
Ask HN: What backup software for Linux should I use? - l1am0
Hey HN crowd,<p>I am now for quite some time on Linux and still searching for a good encrypted backup solution.<p>What are you using and why do you think it is the best solution for you?<p>Requirements I have:<p>- Client Side encryption<p>- Automated<p>- Easy to restore<p>- GUI to configure it<p>- Stored into a cloud storage<p>I am happy to pay a monthly fee for a good solution, but the client must be open source to ensure a client side encryption.
======
LinuxBender
I think that you will get a more complete answer from a bigger on-topic
audience from SuperUser [1]. Be sure to include how many servers you would
scale to, how much data, speed of the network and how many people would be
managing the solution. If this is for a professional deployment, then perhaps
also ask on ServerFault [2]

[1] - [https://superuser.com/](https://superuser.com/)

[2] - [https://serverfault.com/](https://serverfault.com/)

~~~
l1am0
Oh I actually search for a solution for my personal pc :D

~~~
LinuxBender
Then I would ask on SuperUser. If you want something entirely open source and
you don't mind some manual steps and this is just for you, then you could
simply mount a USB, use cryptsetup to encrypt it and use rsnapshot to copy
your files over. Rsnapshot will create deltas of only changed files, which
means rolling back to a date is easy and disk usage is minimal (just your
initial data-set + change delta)

Your distro likely already has cryptsetup and rsnapshot in its repos.

You asked for a GUI though, so I think your best bet is SuperUser. They will
be on top of all the latest open source backup solutions that have a GUI.

[1] -
[https://github.com/rsnapshot/rsnapshot](https://github.com/rsnapshot/rsnapshot)

------
catacombs
Backblaze might be what you're looking for.

Otherwise, you could use an external hard drive and rsync

~~~
l1am0
This looks really promising. Are you using it as daily driver?

edit: Backblaze is basically using
[http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/) on Linux. So no
solution for Linux users IMO

------
invalidtaxonomy
borg backup never failed me. here is a gui for borg:
[https://vorta.borgbase.com/](https://vorta.borgbase.com/)

~~~
l1am0
Had borg backup running for some time as CLI solution, but the restore part
was just not good enough and it failed silently on me, so I did not backup for
a month until I recognized that :/

The Vorta GUI looks really great!

Will definitely check it out again.

